# Craftsman R1000 stalls at certain blade height



## Midnight251 (Jun 13, 2016)

Got a Craftsman R1000 30" 6 speed rear engine. When I raise the deck to the 3rd position, the engine runs rough, spurts, ect. In the 4th position it will stall out. All other positions 1,2,5 runs like charm. This only happens with the blade engaged. Any suggestions on where to start looking to get this resolved.

Thanks


----------



## catfishjohn (Jun 11, 2016)

is there any trash that may be binding on the belt when you raise the deck?


----------



## Midnight251 (Jun 13, 2016)

catfishjohn said:


> is there any trash that may be binding on the belt when you raise the deck?


Clean as a whistle. looked at it again on the weekend, and funny thing when I push down the lever just enough to engage the blades and hold it there all is ok. When I push the lever farther down to lock it in that's when I have the issue. I think we're onto something here.


----------



## catfishjohn (Jun 11, 2016)

I don't know much about thes mowers but I had one did the same thing and founnd old grass in it. Do you know if the deck had been taken off and put back on right


----------



## Midnight251 (Jun 13, 2016)

catfishjohn said:


> I don't know much about thes mowers but I had one did the same thing and founnd old grass in it. Do you know if the deck had been taken off and put back on right


Deck has never been removed. This tractor has very low hours on it. When I got it it was used maybe 5 times since new.  I've used it probably about 10 times now, so it's still farily new and very clean.


----------



## catfishjohn (Jun 11, 2016)

you might PM jhngardner367 he has plenty savey on these things. and welcome to the Tractor Forum.. Keep us posted on your progress and what you find out.


----------



## Midnight251 (Jun 13, 2016)

catfishjohn said:


> you might PM jhngardner367 he has plenty savey on these things. and welcome to the Tractor Forum.. Keep us posted on your progress and what you find out.


Thanks catfishjohn, I'll send him a PM and see what he has to say on this issue.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Reply sent.
On the Right side(sitting in the seat) of the frame are 2 switches,with a white wire/w orange stripe.
This wire feeds the deck attachment switch,and the PTO switch.
Check the wiring to see if the lift assembly is rubbing on it,or cutting wires.(ENGINE OFF!)
Also check that the switches are adjusted properly.

My apologies.
The switches are on the RIGHT frame rail,not the left.
There are 3 switches,all the same,one on the frame rail,one on the deck bracket,and one inside the seat support housing.
The culprit will,most likely be the one on the deck bracket,but check all 3,to be certain.
All 3 get their power from the white/orange wire.


----------



## Midnight251 (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Will be checking it out tomorrow morning. Hopefully will be mowing in no time. I'll let you know how I make out.


----------

